# English-Spanish dictionary



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Can I get some recommendations for a top-flight, up to date dictionary that is especially strong on Mexican/Latin American idioms?

The old dictionary I've had for years is biased in favor of Castilian Spanish. For example, it translates "peach" as "melocoton," and only suggests "durazno" as a second choice, without indicating that the latter is the term most common in Latin America. (At least I_ think_ it is more common in LA.)

I don't want my future neighbors to think I'm a gachupin...or worse, to blink uncomprehendingly at my questions and requests!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We use a large Larousse dictionary, which gives both forms in most cases.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I have the same problem with my well-used Oxford Spanish dictionary. Both forms given, but no indication as to where each is used.

Only once did I use the word "bizcocho" here at a party - the red faces and laughter taught me that they use the word "pastel" for cake in MX.

On other websites / forums, they also have a Section in their Forum called "Spanish 101" where people can ask and receive answers to their local Spanish usage questions, lessons, etc. How about it, RVGRINGO? Could we have that here?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It might make for an interesting thread, if you wish to start one. However, since the language of the forum is English, full translations would be required.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried Lonely Planet's Latin American Spanish phrasebook?


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Collins has an excellent dictionary. Expensive but worth it. Be aware there are various versions of this dictionary. You want the hard cover that is about $30.00.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Or the Franklin electronic one that will say the words.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks to all. I've been researching this on Amazon and elsewhere, and the consensus top three "among serious users" seem to be Collins, Larousse and Oxford -- all of course in their largest hardbound editions. Each has passionate advocates for why it is the best...so I think I'll "broadly imply" to several friends that one or another is a desirable Xmas present...heh heh. Why not have at least two of the monsters? I love dictionaries! (I hope said friends don't blunder and get a Cassell's, which I already have, though it's 45 years old.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One should remember that a dictionary is handy for nouns but not so handy for Spanish verbs in their many, many conjugations. So, to speak a simple phrase, one must have the correct verb in the correct form; often a near impossible thing to find in any dictionary. For example: "Caminaba lentemente hacia el mercado llevando su bolsa." In this sentence (He was walking slowly toward the market carrying his bag) there are two verbs, one in past tense and the other a gerund of the verb, which won't be found in the dictionary. Only the infinitive forms are in dictionaries; in this case, 'caminar' and 'llevar', but not their other forms; a hundred or so for each verb; but you can get by quite nicely with about eight.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 11, 2010)

*100+ Tenses??*

_Only the infinitive forms are in dictionaries... a hundred or so for each verb; but you can get by quite nicely with about eight..._

OUCH! Just when I thought that I was making headway on my spanish!! Will the Mexicans take us seriously enough with just the main tenses? Will they understand our attempts?


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Barron's publishes a handy little book called _501 Spanish Verbs_ that is very helpful for the conjugations. It doesn't replace the need for a dictionary, but it works quite well in combination with one.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

YOLO said:


> _Only the infinitive forms are in dictionaries... a hundred or so for each verb; but you can get by quite nicely with about eight..._
> 
> OUCH! Just when I thought that I was making headway on my spanish!! Will the Mexicans take us seriously enough with just the main tenses? Will they understand our attempts?


As an alternative, get the iPhone/iPod Touch version of Collins Spanish English Dictionary. This includes all of the verb conjugations. It is also convenient because you can always have it with you. I went through about 4 dictionaries and one Franklin electronic before getting the Ultralingua version for iPhone. Ultralingua sells both their own dictionary and Collins. I think the Ultralingua version has more words 290,000 versus Collins, 100,000, but Collins has more extensive definitions and maybe usage notes. Both versions come with several modes, the dictionary in both directions, verb conjugation, and a history feature. If you have ever looked up a word only to forget it and need to look it up again a minute later, the history is invaluable. Also good for reviewing all the words you have had to look up recently. 

The downside, you need an iPhone or iPod Touch (an iPhone with no phone), but if you are hinting about presents, just hint a little more forcefully. I think they are also available in some evil-empire versions but I don't do Windows so I can't say anything about that.

Will


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They are infinitely patient and will be very helpful with your attempts to speak their language; even complimenting you when they may have hardly understood a word. That said, please think about how you would react to a stranger who might come up to you saying, " I go nu wark ". Does he mean,
I'm going to New York (or maybe Newark)
I would like to go to.........
I went to........
I had gone to.........
I will go to........
Would that I could have gone to.........
Or, is he asking for directions?

You get the idea. It isn't easy. So, rather than a big fat dictionary, a paperback might be the place to start; but accompany it with a copy of "501 Spanish Verbs". With that, you can learn to make sentences that actually make sense. If you can find it, a copy of "Madrigal's Magic Key to Spanish" is a really good book for teaching yourself the basics to a conversational level. Naturally, you'll need to speak and listen with native speakers in order to get the rhythms and pronunciations correct. Nobody wants to make the mistake of confusing 'ano' with 'año'.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That said, please think about how you would react to a stranger who might come up to you saying, " I go nu wark ". Does he mean,
> I'm going to New York (or maybe Newark)
> I would like to go to.........
> I went to........
> ...


 Just say it loudly then they will understand









I recently learned that Chinese has no verb conjugation. They just rely on the helper words like yesterday, tomorrow. So it is easy to speak except for mastering all the tones, but it is difficult to write because of all the symbols. But we are stuck with Spanish which does conjugate verbs, so there is nothing for it but to bite the bullet and learn a few beyond the present tense.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

>>So, rather than a big fat dictionary, a paperback might be the place to start; but accompany it with a copy of "501 Spanish Verbs". With that, you can learn to make sentences that actually make sense. If you can find it, a copy of "Madrigal's Magic Key to Spanish" is a really good book for teaching yourself the basics to a conversational level. Naturally, you'll need to speak and listen with native speakers in order to get the rhythms and pronunciations correct. Nobody wants to make the mistake of confusing 'ano' with 'año'.<<

You are right of course, RV...a verb book is also necessary. I'll buy that one myself, and let friends do the heavy lifting on the big dictionaries. ;-)

I was so proud when I finally mastered the subjunctive in high school -- but of course, I've forgotten most of it. I think I could get along with what I still have, but why sound semi-educated if it can be avoided? As far as basic conversation -- markets, banks, taxis and buses and the like -- I'm already there, and plan to take a couple of community college conversational courses before I leave the U.S. It's serious conversations with educated Mexicans that are my ultimate goal.


----------

